# P1340 help..



## Vam0328 (Jul 24, 2011)

i got a 2000 passat with the 2.8L it has a code P1340 and P0301 P0302 P0303.. checked timing crank lock tool 3242 and camp lock tool go in smooth... checked chains at cams and they are matched up where they're supposed to be cat is not clogged up. if any1 has solved this or has any info pls let me know.....


----------



## Vam0328 (Jul 24, 2011)

bump....


----------



## kfzmeister (Apr 16, 2004)

working on a similar thing, except mine reads P1347. I do get the 1-2-3 misfire codes, though.
Did you do some work to the car?


----------



## kfzmeister (Apr 16, 2004)

Vam0328 said:


> i got a 2000 passat with the 2.8L it has a code P1340 and P0301 P0302 P0303.. checked timing crank lock tool 3242 and camp lock tool go in smooth... checked chains at cams and they are matched up where they're supposed to be cat is not clogged up. if any1 has solved this or has any info pls let me know.....


Show a link to the diagram that you used for checking timing marks.


----------

